# New to Nissan - Need Advice



## Mradam (Jun 23, 2006)

Hey all - Just picked up a new 3.5se - After the loss of my heavily modded SRT-4(which I do lament), I wasn't planning to do much to this car, but after putting 2000 miles on the altima, I am quite impressed. So bitten by the mod bug with the last few cars - and I am still infected with mod'itis as we speak...lol.

I was wondering if anyone could give me a good idea of where I should start. I was thinking intake, and sways, to give me some sound and throttle response, and a decent improvement in initial turn in. 

Is the intake the right place to start, and if so what one is the best for the 3.5se. Also do any of the intakes allow you to keep factory warranty coverage?

If there is another place I should look - like ecu...let me know too.

I don't want to go too far with this car, but I just can't help it - seems like I got me a heck of a sleeper car. 

Kudos to all you nissan guys. I have joined the ranks of Nissan advocates.

Thanks for helping this newbie to Nissan with these elementary questions.

Adam


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

you just picked ur self up an amazing car... and i have to agree with you on the sleeper part.... 

intake is a great place to start ...

i have tried both the injen intake and the nismo intake and i think they are both great intakes but at the end of the day i chose my injen over then nismo.. 

a strut bar and sway bar are also good too... but i wouldn't worry about that until after i lowered the car...

i mean .. there's so much stuff you can do to this altima that i wouldn't even know where to start...

but if you don't want to go too crazy i would probably just think about headers, a nice cat back, intake and last but not least a technosquare ECU reflash...

good luck with the car... and even though i am sorry about your srt i think you're better off with the altima


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats Mradam on your 3.5 Altima.
Thank God you didn't get the 2.5, they are CRAP!...:loser:


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

metro273 said:


> Congrats Mradam on your 3.5 Altima.
> Thank God you didn't get the 2.5, they are CRAP!...:loser:


your mom is crap.. the fuck is up with these punks dissin the 2.5 ... some of us got some pretty nice 2.5s with no problems...


----------



## eyesack (Feb 22, 2006)

+1 ^ it ain't a vq, but it serves its function quite well i think. in all respects, i like the vq30de better anyway xP


----------

